# LGB MTS Engine & Basic Power Pack



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, it seems I have bought myself a pinto off eBay.

Got me one of the new little 0-4-0 American engines with the miniaturized USRA tenders.. this one a Santa Fe.

So, for testing I threw it on top of a set of stationary rollers, wired up my original 1986 LGB starter pack, connected the tender to the engine, cranked the power up and.... nothing.


Now, first thought would be its dead, time to bury a bad buy. For S&G I cranked the power to full, and low and behold the sound system fired up and started... the air pumps panting? Not sure what I heard, but it sounded good. But still nothign on the drive wheels.


So, What do I do? Assuming that the engine is still stock, (which I know it has physically been heavily modified to move the speaker to the firebox) can I operate this engine using a basic DC power pack? I have yet to decide on a course of action. I wanted to make this track power for use by my kids on a branchline they could run, while I ran my mikes, mallets and other kitbashed fodder on the mainline. But if its been too heavily worked over, I may just convert it to battery power and use it as a switcher.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

J.D. Check on the back of the boiler to see if there's a slide switch. It should be pushed as far to the right or on #2 . I could have gotten moved. That will turn on the motor. 

If it's on #0 or #1, sound and lights will work but not the motor.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

The ONLY switch I found was mounted in teh back of the tender, beneath a 40mm cooling fan, which was mounted in the rectangular hole for the power pack.

I'm thinking this thing has an aftermarket controller in it.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jgallaway81 on 30 Jun 2010 03:27 PM 
The ONLY switch I found was mounted in teh back of the tender, beneath a 40mm cooling fan, which was mounted in the rectangular hole for the power pack.

I'm thinking this thing has an aftermarket controller in it. 



Sounds like someone has really done some mods to the electronix.... Had the same experience with an LGB mogul I purchased. "Supposed" to be as stock item but when placed on the track, it wouldn't run. I took it apart and found a 27 MHz Aristo TE onboard receiver in it and I didn't have the transmitter. Sigh.....









Now it has a REVOLUTION receiver and mylocosound in it. 

Maybe the controller is still in the tender...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe I saw the set on E-bay with the fan on the back of the tender. 

I can tell you that LGB never installed a fan on that tender!!! 

Modern controller boards use mosfets and do not need a cooling fan. 

Please post pictures of the tender, and post a picture of what is inside the tender. 

Also, download the parts list for the engine and tender. 

Tender should be LGB 69232 for sound version. 
Engine is LGB 20232 

Located at this site. 

http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_pr...f8d4fd3852569bb007cced002ec.html?OpenDocument


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dan, thanks for the links... those will definitely be helpful.

I knew the fan in the back was an oddball. Its probably why I got the set for 80 bucks. 

Assuming I can get the chugger and the motor to work, the rest is immaterial. I have a process for filling in holes like that that I developed when I built my Aristo Vandy Canteen.


The only reason I bought this thing was because I have a Stainz from 1986 thats still running strong. I hope this unit has a similar track record.


----------

